# My BB baby



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi all,

I am not sure where to submit this very sad post. I find myself needing to rehome my beautiful boy. It is through no fault of his own and I wish I could keep him forever because I love him.

This morning on my day off he screamed until I got up at 7:30am to let him out. I don't mind being woken up but it just confirmed what I already knew. He isn't happy in his situation. I am gone for work for about ten hrs a day. He must feel awful being stuck by himself. He just doesn't have the personality type for my life.

He is good natured and intelligent, he would make a great best friend for someone with some time on their hands.

I live in Sydney Australia, I am not fussed about getting money for him really more concerned with finding him a good home.

Any ideas?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You got BB directly from a breeder, didn't you?
If I'm correct, then I would suggest you contact the breeder and ask if he/she will take BB back and find him a good home.
If this is a good breeder, he/she should be willing to accept BB back.
Explain that you are not asking for a refund and give her the reasons why keeping him isn't in his best interest.*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

How long have you had him?
Are you sure that it’s not just a matter of giving him the required time to acclimate to a new schedule?

I’m sure that you’ve considered this, I just think that it would be sad to prematurely rehome him. I can tell from the posts how much you like him


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is he still in quarantine, if so it may be that his behavior will be different once allowed to be in the same area as the others.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

The breeder wasn't keen to have him back even for free. I am in a bit of a pickle with the rascal BB.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> The breeder wasn't keen to have him back even for free. I am in a bit of a pickle with the rascal BB.


Agreed with Cody above, is he still in quarantine?
He could be a very different bird once he’s settled in and makes new friends.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I would never house him with my ladies as they are bonded and he is significantly bigger.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> I would never house him with my ladies as they are bonded and he is significantly bigger.


Totally fair point 
I meant more was the plan to eventually have his cage on their room at all.
Hopefully you can figure something out!


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

It is clear to me that he is not going to be happy housed separately. He is just a particularly social bird, if I could quit my job and spend all day with him that would obviously be better 😅


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> It is clear to me that he is not going to be happy housed separately. He is just a particularly social bird, if I could quit my job and spend all day with him that would obviously be better 😅


There’s always the option to get him a male friend 

Again, hopefully this works out for you. I work most of the day as well, so I empathize


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I thought about it, but he is a 50/50 budgie so that's uncommon.

Also if they don't get along then I have a HUGE problem on my hands instead of a big one lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Only you know what is best for you and for BB. If you truly believe he'd be better off being rehomed then that is definitely what you should do.
Why isn't the breeder willing to take him back? Doesn't make sense to me as the breeder can re-sell him to someone else...

Is there a bird rescue organization near you that takes in birds that need to be rehomed?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

His cage is a tad small. Lockdown restrictions eased today so I am going to go select him a nice big cage after work. That is my last thought. he might be happier if he can actually fly all day. He loves to zoom


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Try to get something HUGE for him. 
For example, the Prevue Hendryx F050 is 
37” Long x 23” wide x 48” High (interior) 40,848 cubic inches

60 inch height including the stand*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I will zip to a couple of stores today and see if they have that or something similar.

I just can't bear the thought of handing him over to a stranger and not know if he's safe


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Unless you are going into a store devoted only to birds you may not find a really large cage, you may have to source that online.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I can't really buy things online. I am never home to receive the delivery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Cassie and luna said:


> I can't really buy things online. I am never home to receive the delivery.


*Could you have it left at the door or have a neighbor receive the shipment for you?*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you have it delivered to your workplace?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Possibly overkill, but I’ve seen more than a few DIY enclosures out there for budgies. I’m sure that it can be done safely and with things that you can source locally?
Should you be so inclined


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh gosh I wish haha. That's nearly big enough for me to visit them in their cage instead of them having to come out


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> Oh gosh I wish haha. That's nearly big enough for me to visit them in their cage instead of them having to come out


human play date!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Possibly overkill, but I’ve seen more than a few DIY enclosures out there for budgies. I’m sure that it can be done safely and with things that you can source locally?
> Should you be so inclined
> 
> View attachment 258937


*If someone decides to go this route, make sure the mesh used is SAFE for budgies!
*
*Mesh and Cage Wire must be Safe for your Birds*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello guys. What do you think of the below option for BB? This is actually where I bought my lady budgies. BB and I are starting to resent each other so keeping him is no longer an option.

Sydney Pet Bird Rescue | Birdsville" https://birdsville.net.au/re-homing/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe that is a very good option.
The sooner you allow BB to be in a position to rehomed, the better off you both will be.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Yeah I don't want him to end up with behavioural problems because of his time with me. Still I cried when I realised keeping him was no longer on the cards. Bleeping budgies!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry and I know its hard -- but taking the step now best for you and BB.

This experience is an example of why getting additional budgies isn't always a good decision. Sending hugs and love to you!*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Lol yeah I know you told me so  

I am gonna stick with my two ladies for now and if I want to grow my flock in the future it will be a cockatiel.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Cassie and luna said:


> Lol yeah I know you told me so
> 
> I am gonna stick with my two ladies for now and if I want to grow my flock in the future it will be a cockatiel.


*I made sure I did NOT say "I told you so!" 😂*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

No, it is good of you not to put the boot in right now. Maybe later when I can laugh about it 🐦


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Some more tears and now it is back to being a house full of single ladies.

I ended up returning BB to his breeder who is not planning on reselling, but homing him permanently in a new aviary he is building


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I’m happy that BB had found his forever home now. 
Hugs to you as you work through this difficult time. 💜*


----------

